# Have a new housemate



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Office fish Oggy, came home with me.
























As you can see Oggy, the beta fish survived the 45 minute ride to my house.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is handsome!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice addition to your family


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw! What a lovely housemate. I was just wondering this morning about classroom and library pets, hoping all are being well cared for.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This guy was one of the reasons I went into work today, I also watered the many plants. 
Oggy is my surrogate fish, I have cared for him when his mom isn't in the office. 
I hope the classroom pets went home with someone PTP.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Oggy is in good hands! 

All schools around here gave teachers and students numerous days to grab what they needed. Some buildings are still open, even. I am thinking classroom pets are well cared for in homes right now.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Awww, Welcome Oggy! Thank you for taking him home!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awww, Welcome Oggy! Thank you for taking him home!


I got much thanks from his momma who thought she only be gone for a little while


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wonderful that you took in an office pet. Betas are such elegant fish.


----------

